# .. Democrats to invite sex misconduct victims to Trump's State of the Union ..



## charley (Jan 10, 2018)

WASHINGTON  Some Democratic House members are planning to invite victims of sexual assault to President Donald Trump's State of the Union address later this month to highlight the issue, according to an aide to a lawmaker who has been a prominent voice on sexual misconduct.

Party leaders generally don't dictate who rank-and-file members can invite with the one guest ticket each lawmaker is given. And there's still some uncertainty within Democratic ranks over where to draw the line between addressing sexual misconduct and turning the topic into a partisan political war. It's only fair after all, Trump invited women who had accused President Clinton of sexual misconduct 25 years a go, to attend Trump and Hillary's national debate , even though Hillary had nothing to do with her husbands indiscretions .​


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2018)

Are they going to invite all of Billy Clinton's too?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 11, 2018)

If they do this I will never vote for another democrat again. All I see is hating and bashing no maturity or solutions to better our country


----------



## botamico (Jan 11, 2018)

Our politicians lack class. They're acting like a bunch of 3rd graders.


----------



## charley (Jan 11, 2018)

Prince said:


> Are they going to invite all of Billy Clinton's too?




... will you ever learn how to read ???      trumpy already invited the Clinton accusers ...


----------



## charley (Jan 11, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> If they do this I will never vote for another democrat again. All I see is hating and bashing no maturity or solutions to better our country





.... where was your 'angry post' when trump invited Bill Clinton accusers to a National Debate ???    answer that one heck...   

...and why does everybody, but trumpy, need to mature, the fact that you see trumpy as a 'mature leader' has me scratching my head..  

... where was your angry post ???


----------



## charley (Jan 11, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> If they do this I will never vote for another democrat again. All I see is hating and bashing no maturity or solutions to better our country





... yo heck, you gonna answer ??      I'll restate my question...    Why didn't it get you upset when trumpy brought 5 women that were accosted by Bill Clinton to a National Debate for President.....    after all Hillary didn't accost the females, it was her husband Bill , who was POTUS 25 years go.... 

... but now you appear indignant about bringing females that have been accosted by trumpski to a National speech ??  

.... why now bro ???    it sounds like one set of rules for trumpy yet a very different set of rules for the Dems .....   I await your response  ...   

...


----------



## charley (Jan 11, 2018)

Trump appears with Bill Clinton accusers before debate​



Donald Trump's campaign sought to intimidate Hillary Clinton by inviting women who have accused Bill Clinton of sexual abuse to sit in the family area close to the center of Sunday night's presidential debate.

The four , Juanita Broaddrick, Paula Jones, Kathleen Willey and Kathy Shelton  eventually sat in the audience alongside other ticketed members. 

If the plan had gone ahead, the women would have sat in the Trump family box which was in an elevated area close to the stage and in front of the cameras.

We were going to put the four women in the VIP box, Trump supporter and former New York mayor Rudy Giuliani was quoted as saying by the Washington Post. We had it all set. We wanted to have them shake hands with Bill, to see if Bill would shake hands with them. 

.....funny how the 'defenders of trumpski' can't remember their own history...       ...​


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2018)

that was well *over a year ago *Chuck, stop living in the past.


----------



## charley (Jan 11, 2018)

Prince said:


> that was well *over a year ago *Chuck, stop living in the past.




...... Rob, I know you can read,,,,    did you read the original post ???     it's tough dealing with you trumpers, you don't read well, and can't remember shit... 

.... ok Rob, the original post states that the Dems are bringing women to the state of the union speech that were molested by Donnie trumpski...   when heckler posted that he would never support the Dems again if they followed thru with their plan...  
....  I posted that trumpy brought women to a National Debate with Hillary that had been molested by Bill Clinton...

.... then when I asked my friend heckler to explain the difference... well, heck would not respond .... 

... I hoped that explains to you what happened in this post, but if you read the post in the first place you would have understood... [maybe]....     ...


----------



## charley (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2018)

nobody cares... Trump is the man.


----------



## botamico (Jan 12, 2018)

They're all the same.  I knew this chick that was an intern on capitol hill and she said the women couldn't walk 5 feet without a perverted congressman grabbing their ass or lifting their dresses up. Once they have authority, money, and/or power, they think they're above the law. I wouldn't put it pass any of them.


----------



## botamico (Jan 12, 2018)

But to play devil's advocate,  a lot of women throw themselves at men that's in position of power. The only thing we're going to hear is allegations. The allegations could be true or it could be angry women who fucked and sucked only to not get what they wanted.
#We'llNeverKnowTheTruth


----------

